# nekkid poodle



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

haha, no, not Paris. I just had a spoo in yesterday that normally gets shaved off regularly, but due to a lot of changes in life it's now been 8 months, and seeing they live at the beach, he was a hot mess!









Normally when he's shaved down he still has a wee topknot, ears and tail left, but this time was a bit much to ask for, so he's NEKKID!









but still a regal poodle none-the-less









Just thought I'd share, cos ya don't often see butt-naked poodles! hehe.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

What a great way for him to start the summer


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh what a differance!!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

In the "before" picture, he looks just like a labradoodle we see on our walks. I guess all it takes is a little benign neglect, and you, too, can own a doodle!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Aww, he actually looks really good shaved down!  I bet he feels better, too.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

LEUllman said:


> In the "before" picture, he looks just like a labradoodle we see on our walks. I guess all it takes is a little benign neglect, and you, too, can own a doodle!


ROTFLMAO!!!! I agree, the poodle without a hair cut is an original doodle, only better. 

The boy actually looks good without hair.


----------



## Cynthadia (Oct 22, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> haha, no, not Paris. I just had a spoo in yesterday that normally gets shaved off regularly, but due to a lot of changes in life it's now been 8 months, and seeing they live at the beach, he was a hot mess!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps he not anybody's idea of a show quality dog, but I think this boy has some lovely structural attributes. Do you have any idea how old he is or his breeding? 

Cynthia


----------



## alexis0fdreams (Oct 21, 2010)

Whoa he does look like a doodle when shaved! Thanks for sharing because this is the first time I've ever laid eyes on a bald poodle.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry Cynthia, I have no idea of his breeding, but I can almost guarantee it's nothing special knowing the possible lines he is from! He's 5 years old at any rate... He does have some good things about him, he also has some terrible things about his structure too, but ahh well, he has enough to still look spunky when nekkid! hahaha!

Poodle lover, your comment about poodles being the original doodle remind me of The Best LabraDoodle... is a Poodle! website. I keep meaning to send him photos... lol!


----------



## Cynthadia (Oct 22, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> Sorry Cynthia, I have no idea of his breeding, but I can almost guarantee it's nothing special knowing the possible lines he is from! He's 5 years old at any rate... He does have some good things about him, he also has some terrible things about his structure too, but ahh well, he has enough to still look spunky when nekkid! hahaha!
> 
> Poodle lover, your comment about poodles being the original doodle remind me of The Best LabraDoodle... is a Poodle! website. I keep meaning to send him photos... lol!


Now I'm curious. What do you think are his structural virtues and faults? 

Cynthia


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think you should share the "nekkid" photo very widely - all those people buying doodles in the hope of getting a hypoallergenic dog might be surprised to see how non frou frou a poodle can be! It may be coincidence, but he seems to be standing much better once all the mats and tangles have gone.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

He has a beautiful level top line and a gorgeous long neck. I think he's very regal looking. I just LOVE when poodles cross their "arms".


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

This totally changes my thoughts about the appeal of bald men; I will shave off my husband's hair tonight when he's asleep!! lol!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Chagall's mom said:


> This totally changes my thoughts about the appeal of bald men; I will shave off my husband's hair tonight when he's asleep!! lol!


Ha, ha, ha!!! ound: ound: ound:
You made me spit my coffee all over my laptop!!!!




flyingduster said:


> Poodle lover, your comment about poodles being the original doodle remind me of The Best LabraDoodle... is a Poodle! website. I keep meaning to send him photos... lol!


OMG!!! I love this website. I am going to forward it to everyone who is considering getting a doodle or a poodle.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Cynthadia said:


> Now I'm curious. What do you think are his structural virtues and faults?
> Cynthia


Ooooh I'll play because there are things I really like about him too!

The good:

Wow! What great front assembly. You just don't see it this good in Poodles very often. BIG sternum, long well angled upper arm, and terrific layback of the shoulder. He has great length of neck and really really love the way it sets into his shoulder. Strong topline. He looks quite short in the loin and he has good depth of chest. Nice breadth of thigh (he puts up good muscle).

The not so good:

Head is coarse. He is jowly through the throat latch area. Ears set too high (though they lie nicely). Toes are long in the front. Possibly needs more breadth of chest. Could use more tuck up (a bit coarse). Croup too sloping for my taste. Low tail set. Could be better let down in the hocks (looks weak there.... cow or sickle hocked?) I don't think the back angles match the front. He looks straighter in the stifle than he does in the front.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

alexis0fdreams said:


> Whoa he does look like a doodle when shaved! Thanks for sharing because this is the first time I've ever laid eyes on a bald poodle.


I think they, and I, mean that he looks like a doodle BEFORE the hair cut. Most doodles in Canada and the States sport the shaggy/overgrown/ungroomed look.


I'm not a huge fan of totally nekkid poodles, but this guy pulls it off pretty well.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Yup, CBrand pretty much listed all I was going to!! 
I love his front end; the shoulder, chest and neck are all gorgeous, as is his back and depth of chest etc. But I don't like his jowls! I hadn't even noticed his ears, but yes they are a bit high! 
It's mainly his ass end I don't like; the low-set tail and very long hocks really throw off his rear angles... He's only *very* slightly sickle or cow hocked though, I checked, but those hocks are SOOO high it really makes him look odd! His pasterns are really long too... And yeah, not the nicest front feet and he's a bit thick through the tuck up, but then he's also *slightly* heavier than he normally is when I see him too.

All in all though he puts up a decent enough poodle look I think... I shall have to ask his owner if she knows his lines next time I see them!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

You guys crack me up. I bet you'd happily shave your poodles down, at least once, just to see what's really under all that hair.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

ha ha ha looks like Teddy when I shaved him one time!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

I love the changed look...lol. From a woolly bear to bear naked!! I bet he feels a whole lot better now, though! He is not a bad looking boy, really. And he does pull of the nakkid look pretty darn well!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Wow! I've never seen a naked poodle before. Definitely a different look but looks better than his "doodle" look.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

OMG - he actually looks better than I expected when I saw the "title" LOL. : )))

I guess very dark color helps A LOT in this case :act-up: LOL and he has a "regal" expression : )), that is for sure : ))))) !!!!

He must be relieved to get free of all that "fur" and feels light as a feather now :biggrin: !!!! 



PS: Confirmation - since for me feet and hocks and tail set are the things that are the most obvious faults when looking at any poodle and rally effect outline and "the look" BIG time and he has "all of the above" (beside top line)- I have hard time looking past those and look at the "whole" :2in1: ... maybe I should start working on that ... :question:

PPS: 10 min later ... I just can not *sigh... I just continue to see more and more faults : ((( Sheeeesh - "somebody" needs to "lighten up" already LMAO


----------

